# R45161 Rigid Table Saw



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I found a couple R45161 table saws hideing in the Home Depot bargin rack the other day. Unpriced. I asked an elf for the priceing-$255 & supposedly original price $350 or something like that. 
But from what I see doing a little internet research they were originally selling this at $299 and had an internet black friday sale for $169. 
I was back there the next morning and the saw I dug out was gone. But........There is still one more tucked back in the bargin bin and 3 more on the top shelf above the tablesaw display.
I am wondering if anyone here can give me the thumbs up/down on this saw from experiance-I wont be building stick houses with it or anything just used on occasional projects. I want something small as I am space challenged until I get the house built.
Also anyone else think $255 is an allright deal but not awsome deal?
Cheers, Jim


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

It's a great little saw. Probably the best bang for your buck you can get.


----------



## MrAnchovy (Mar 22, 2012)

maninthesea.. you buy it? Thoughts? If not, go back and have them price it again, it may have dropped since then (see below).

Chris, do you own it?

HD is definitely clearing this saw out... which I think was always part of the plan (so no glaring alarm there). It displays as "ITEM NOT SOLD AT THIS STORE", no matter what the store, and even if it's in stock.
A reviewer at HD.com said he paid $224 the other day ... of which I confirmed today at my local store for the 4 I saw they had on hand.

Given most will never be aware of the $224 price point, or the fact that I can talk the manager into another 10% off for such a clearance item.. I figure I could recoup the full $200 paid on the used market over the next year or so if I'm not totally thrilled.

I'm really wanting to pull the trigger here... .but... from a review at HD.com:

Motor is mounted to very thin steel sheet framework which doesn't seem as sturdy or solid. Where much of competition has cast aluminum undercarriage.
The fence is about impossible to get square to the blade. I tried numerous times and it just doesn't clamp down square.
There is no soft start motor.

The ----- arbor doesn't thrill me either. (Update: I repeated inaccurate reviews... the saw has a standard 5/8" arbor)

So Chris, or anyone else who has used it.... please cough up some more info if you wouldn't mind... pros/cons.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I own it and quite like it. I have never heard bad things about the ridgid table saws from people who own them. The local tool shop near me speaks highly of them and he doesn't even sell the. 

While Ridgid tools in general aren't the greatest, every manufacture usually gets one tool right. It appears table saws are what Ridgid has got right.


----------



## MrAnchovy (Mar 22, 2012)

So I went and bought the saw. $202 ($224 minus an accepted 10% Lowes coupon)
To anyone pondering this saw, again, it's being cleared out and has already been removed form the website, so what stock your store has is probably the last of them (mine still has 3).

Anyhow, I've yet to set it up and get going, but felted compelled to update a few details because I hate it when someone put forth misinformation, is indexed by Google, and then that misinformation spreads further.

* A lot of speculation in the early going on how this R45161 compared to the original R4516. The assumption was they were the same, but I don't recall seeing a specific confirmation. I saw someone somewhere called Ridgid and was told they were the same, and the additional 1 was merely for stocking purposes or something similar. But then I have also come across a few review that indicate differences (see the next bullet point). While my box says R45161, the manual says R4516.... same saw.

* I would have possibly bought this saw at the full $299 list several months ago, if it were not seeing two sperate reviews list a 1/2" arbor as a con. To me that was a massive con against the saw... being unable to walk into a store and easily find a replacement 10" blade. Instead of opening up a box in-store, I took those reviews for their word (and repeated it above). Well, this is simply untrue. The saw has a standard 5/8" arbor, with a 1/2" dado capability to clear up any confusion anyone may be having here.


----------

